# Tetrafauna Deluxe Reptohabitat Review (pic heavy)



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Finally got these in stock. Since they are extremely new to the market, I figured I should post some detailed info about these new terrariums. 

Let me first say I'm not affiliated with Tetrafauna (nor any of it's competitors) in any way.

We're opening and testing the 20H model. (24X13X16)

As the first ones arrived:


















Simple & Clean packaging... Glass is secured well, etc.

Out of the box!



























So far so good. Clean lines, nice fit & finish, etc... Nothing feels chintzy, glass is clear. I hate it when labels leave a sticky residue on the glass - None of that here. The only thing I see that I don't like is the large center lock on the top. Luckily the lid can be removed and a standard 15G/20H lid can be used. (Yes it fits)

Here's a HUGE plus with these tanks:




































It comes pre-drilled with an included bulkhead. It comes with a plug, a filtered screen (showed), and even a drainage adapter for easy hook up to a drain. I hate drilling glass, so this is a big deal to me! 

The "big question" for dart frog hobbyists... Is it fruit fly proof?! If you use a glass top... I think it might actually be! They thought of the most common issues where flies escape... Tetrafauna included a little clear silicone strip to be used between the sliding doors that basically seals it tight! The only bad thing is it's not quite perfectly sized. We needed to cut it down a bit for it to fit (no big deal):





































^^ Still pretty clear! As for the front strip where the air holes are... It's not bad. I think it's safe to say Hydei can't get out, but small melanogaster might (might!) be able to. It's well done in my opinion, and it's easy to affix a little no-see-um netting if it's necessary, which it may not be. Here's a shot of the holes from the inside:










Considering the front is at least fairly fruit fly proof, we have to worry about the TOP. Obviously the included screen top won't do much good, but since it's a standard 20H size - the glass tops sold just about everywhere fit fine:










The only complaint I have about the whole terrarium is the locks on top. Basically the glass slides in front of the holes where the locks need to go:









^^Glass blocking the lock hole on the right & center sides









^^ The left lock working 100% since the left glass piece is in the forward groove.

The whole back side of the screen does have a nice lip that holds onto the terrarium, so there is very little danger of most types of animals escaping even with only one of the front locks engaged! This is important: As I'm writing this - I've opened two more terrariums to check for this problem. Only ONE has this problem out of the 3 I've checked. I'd like to assume it's something they've already worked out (or just a fluke). The issue is not actually the lid itself, but the glass! The glass on the other two terrariums is a little lower, so the locks work 100%.  Honestly I like the look of a standard screen top over one with a big locking mechanism on the top, anyways so this is a non-issue for me.
________________________________________________________________










*Pros:*
Glass doors are removable (takes 3 seconds!) for easy cleaning
Lockable from top & bottom
Pre-drilled & includes the bulkhead
Plenty of silicone on the bottom for a nice true vivarium
6.5" of depth below the front vent for hydroton & substrate
Arguably fruit fly proof (with glass lid)
Black silicone is used for a cleaner look than AG/Aqueon tanks

*Cons:*
_Possible_ lock issue on the 20H terrariums (None of the larger ones show this)
Included lid has a large lock that may get in the way of rack style use
I wish the next size up was a true 29 gallon! The extra 2" of height would have went a long way in my opinion.

*Other info:*
Fits standard 20H lids (glass and screen)
The locks on top are removable with a small allen wrench (pliers work).
Glass doors are a hefty 3/16" thick.
The next size up model fits standard 29G lids

*List Price Info* (Most competitive businesses sell below MSRP/List pricing)
List price on the 24X13X16 model: $84.43 
List price on the 30X13X16 model: $98.74 
List price on the 40G Breeder model: $147.36 (As of 5/5/11 not yet available)

I don't want to turn this review thread into an advertisement so _our_ prices won't be posted. Before I'm asked - NO we aren't shipping these. I've been looking forward to seeing these in person for awhile, and I figured I wasn't the only one. They *are* being sold in our retail store as of today and I bet we'll see these popping up all over the place very soon. For the price - it's a nice little terrarium! 

If anyone has any questions about these... I've got one on the front desk right now so I should be able to answer.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice review, thanks! But $84.43 for a 20H? Ouch... Also, I'm not living that big black hinge across the front of the tank.


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Awsome thank you for sharing, I too have been waiting for these to show up in shops and rep shows.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, a drilled in bulkhead? That is so simple of a feature that does so much!!


----------



## CourtneyLee (Jul 20, 2011)

Where can I buy one of these? I've been searching online and haven't been able to find any for sale. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

CourtneyLee said:


> Where can I buy one of these? I've been searching online and haven't been able to find any for sale. Any help would be much appreciated!


There was a recall with new parts sent out to fix the glass size issue I mentioned above... All the new tanks are working 100% now. I can get you a shipping quote if you can't find a local place that carries them.  (email us)


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

Well... what about the complete set up with frogs?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks good...if they can improve the diversity of their sizes (primarily something deeper than 13") it could be a good plug-and-play system.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Looks good...if they can improve the diversity of their sizes (primarily something deeper than 13") it could be a good plug-and-play system.


They'll have 40 Breeders out soon...  Those I'm excited for.



Ben Wehr said:


> Well... what about the complete set up with frogs?


We could probably do that... Email us with what you are looking for.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Would be nice if they had something taller. The black strip seems to go right through the prime viewing space. I'd like to see something like... 36 x 18 x 25....


----------



## AeroWRX (Jul 9, 2011)

Is the bulkhead on the bottom panel or sides?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> Would be nice if they had something taller. The black strip seems to go right through the prime viewing space. I'd like to see something like... 36 x 18 x 25....


X2 about the size! I'd love it if they made a true 29G size, or even a 20XH. As for custom sizes - these Tetrafauna terrariums are just modified Marineland aquariums of common sizes. (Both tetrafauna & marineland are made by United Pet Group) A big size (similar to the larger Exos) would be awesome, but I doubt they'll go into it. The next one they are making is a 40B, so keepers of arboreal animals don't quite have an option here yet. You are 100% right tho - I'd love a taller size.



AeroWRX said:


> Is the bulkhead on the bottom panel or sides?


Bottom center towards the right.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

MeiKVR6 said:


> X2 about the size! I'd love it if they made a true 29G size, or even a 20XH. As for custom sizes - these Tetrafauna terrariums are just modified Marineland aquariums of common sizes. (Both tetrafauna & marineland are made by United Pet Group) A big size (similar to the larger Exos) would be awesome, but I doubt they'll go into it. The next one they are making is a 40B, so keepers of arboreal animals don't quite have an option here yet. You are 100% right tho - I'd love a taller size.


That's unfortunate--if they stick with fairly standard aquarium sizes, I can make my own FF-proof vert retrofits (and even horizontal) tanks for far less than what these would cost off the shelf. It's the larger footprints with the taller height that is going to appeal to folks in this market so you have more depth for the hardscape, but also more room for plants to grow (12" isn't much space for a mature bromeliad). But, for people keeping geckos and tree frogs on silk plants, maybe they're a perfect product.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder how it would look to invert a standard 20 over the top and seal it...


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> Would be nice if they had something taller. The black strip seems to go right through the prime viewing space. I'd like to see something like... 36 x 18 x 25....


IMO, a 36x18x36 would be AWESOME. I'd pay 300$ for one!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Doesn't the washer go on the inside of the tank and not the bottom outside?
Or does it make no difference.. Just asking since that's how I did mine.

Thanks for the review!
steve


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Steverd said:


> Doesn't the washer go on the inside of the tank and not the bottom outside?
> Or does it make no difference.. Just asking since that's how I did mine.
> 
> Thanks for the review!
> steve


You are correct - on the inside. I think it's an optical illusion. (ours is that way too!)  

http://neherpetoculture.com/reviews/reptohabitat14.jpg


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you for the reply and review. 

You images were more informative than the one page instructions that comes with it!!!

Steve


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Has anyone tried the one that fits the 29 gal lid? Any reviews on that one?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Ive seen them for sale at petsmart. They are pricey though so i dont know how much better that makes them


----------



## NoelBovae (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you SO much for making this post! I just bought this tank on clearance at a store & it was missing parts & instructions, but before i found this post i didn't know what exactly was supposed to come with this tank. I also used your post as an instruction guide for where to put the pieces i did have. I was so grateful for your post i just HAD to create an account on this site to let you know (even though you posted this years ago lol)


----------

